# 300 lb Ga deer.  Got Pics?



## StikR (Feb 10, 2009)

I've seen several on here mention 300lb Ga deer.  Having hunted Illinois for years I'm thinking that 300lb deer are very rare around here.

I would love to see some pics of our 300lb Ga deer.  

It's put up time fellas.  Let's see them!


----------



## StikR (Feb 10, 2009)

I can dig up some pics of a few Illinois deer, just under and just over 300lbs.  Show me yours and I'll show you mine.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm with you on this one.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm gonna make a bold prediction that there has NEVER been a 300lb Georgia deer.  Not one with Georgia genetics.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 10, 2009)

I went to grad school in IL and saw several deer I'd esitmate in the 250-300 lb class.  In addition, I shot a deer in MI that had a field dressed weight of 225 lbs.  According to the calculations I've seen, that puts it at a live weight of 300 according to dressed weight being 75% of live weight.  I have a shoulder mount in my office; I'll post a pic of it.  It was a hoss for sure.


----------



## StikR (Feb 10, 2009)

I keep hearing about these 300lb Ga deer with Wisconsin genetics.  That's cool.  Let's see one!


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Feb 10, 2009)

never seen a ga deer over 220


----------



## money-dog (Feb 10, 2009)

I always ask how'd you load it    300lb takes help (alot)


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I've had a 125 lb GA deer that felt like 300 when I got it to the truck after a 1/2 mile drag through the woods. Does that count?


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 10, 2009)

The biggest We ever got in south west Wisconsin was a Big 10 point that weighed 179 lbs. Field Dressed.


----------



## miles58 (Feb 10, 2009)

I mentioned shooting a 300 lb deer on these forums.  Recently in fact.  My location is also listed as Minnesota.  The deer was killed in Northern Minnesota, although I have seen larger deer in central Minnesota where I had the opportunity to see and judge them almost daily.


----------



## ratman (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure of year ,but a deer from worth county was over 300lbs it was a long time ago i will have to look it up in a book i  have at home.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Feb 10, 2009)

I seriously doubt you will see a 300 lb deer in GA even in farm country.


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Feb 10, 2009)

*Big Buck*



ratman said:


> Not sure of year ,but a deer from worth county was over 300lbs it was a long time ago i will have to look it up in a book i  have at home.



You are right. I think right now it would rank in the top 3 to 5 ever documented.

It "dressed" out at 355 lbs and was killed in 1972. The only place that I have seen it listed was in the book "Georgia's Greatest Whitetails" by Duncan Dobie.

Here is the link from 2005   forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=8817 - 139k


----------



## aa07512 (Feb 10, 2009)

*biggest i have seen*

My dad shot one in Terrell co about 8 years ago that the live weight was 255... Thats the bigest I have seen.. but, growing up in south ga with all the farms I would not doubt if there is one close to 300


----------



## mossyback8874 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've personally seen some in the 240-260 range, and have no doubt that there are a few 300lb whitetails in Georgia.  But, as stated earlier, I'm sure they would be few and far between.


----------



## Double-droptine (Feb 10, 2009)

ratman said:


> Not sure of year ,but a deer from worth county was over 300lbs it was a long time ago i will have to look it up in a book i  have at home.



i think it was shot in 1972 by a man named Boyd Jones from Fla. it dressed at 355 pounds and was shot with a .243.I still have the Ga. sportsman magazine the story was in.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 10, 2009)

7MAGMIKE.....sorry...you're wrong


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 10, 2009)

godogs57 said:


> 7MAGMIKE.....sorry...you're wrong




Pics???


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 10, 2009)

Glenn Ryan said:


> You are right. I think right now it would rank in the top 3 to 5 ever documented.
> 
> It "dressed" out at 355 lbs and was killed in 1966. The only place that I have seen it listed was in the book "Georgia's Greatest Whitetails" by Duncan Dobie.
> 
> Here is the link from 2005   forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=8817 - 139k


My uncle killed a buck in Laurens county back in the early 70's I think...

On cotton scales it went 407 I believe... He's got it mounted, I'll see if I can find pictures of the mount, or old pictures he took when he killed it...


----------



## JR1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the Ga record was 365#. From what I remember it was a world record and was tied with another the same weight.


----------



## JR1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it came out of Worth County.


----------



## kickers (Feb 10, 2009)

Found this story...
Not sure if killed in Ga.

Oct 25, 2007 ... Deer Image Click to enlarge, Jud Alexander from Georgia with his 160 class .... Gross score: 167 1/8 non-typical, weighing nearly 300 lbs. ...


----------



## kickers (Feb 10, 2009)

Also found this............

Posted by GAHunter (Member # 6581) on December 15, 2005 11:03 AM:

I'm with Hoyt Shooter. It showed up on a local site down here a week or so ago. I questioned as to whether it came from Nebraska because I hadn't heard any of y'all mention it. I know if it came from Georgia, we'd be the first to know. BTW, the Georgia record weight was is in excess of 400 lbs. At one time it was the heaviest ever recorded. Shot in Worth County (south Georgia) back in the 50's. It was descended from Wisconsin stock.

Tommy


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 10, 2009)

232 on the hoof live weight.Thats the biggest I have ever seen.This one came from tift county and that morning I killed one that was 202.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow...
Id like to see a 300 and 400lber!!!


----------



## MAC12 (Feb 10, 2009)

story of buck weighing230lbs.

http://www.georgiasportsmanmag.com/hunting/whitetail-deer-hunting/ga_aa081103a/#cont


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 10, 2009)

300 lbs is HUGE, but I'm sure a few have made it.  I killed one that was around 230 lbs last november, and my uncle killed one that was 245 lbs november 07.  Both were in Worth co.  soooo I'm sure a few have broke the 300 mark.

Here's my uncles buck


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 10, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> 232 on the hoof live weight.Thats the biggest I have ever seen.This one came from tift county and that morning I killed one that was 202.



Thats a thick one!


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow.  Some BIG buck pics here!


----------



## DannyW (Feb 10, 2009)

I am sure a few will scare 300 pounds but not nearly as many as people claim. For one thing they guess the weight and I have never seen anyone underestimate a deer while guessing. The second problem is when people do weigh a deer they use the old, crusty $20 spring scale they got at Walmart 15 years ago and have left exposed to the weather at the skinning rack.

It's always funny to see someone's face when that buck that field dresses "180 if he's an ounce!" actually weighs 142 pounds on the certified scales at the processor.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 10, 2009)

DannyW said:


> I am sure a few will scare 300 pounds but not nearly as many as people claim. For one thing they guess the weight and I have never seen anyone underestimate a deer while guessing. The second problem is when people do weigh a deer they use the old, crusty $20 spring scale they got at Walmart 15 years ago and have left exposed to the weather at the skinning rack.
> 
> It's always funny to see someone's face when that buck that field dresses "180 if he's an ounce!" actually weighs 142 pounds on the certified scales at the processor.



Here is two bucks that I have killed.The eight pt weighed 156 on the hoof,the seven pt weighed 230 on the hoof.Can the diffrence between the two be seen.They both were weighed on good dependable scales.


----------



## bublewis (Feb 10, 2009)

If anyone gets a 300 pounder, I can recommend a good chiropractor for them and their crew, cause if it's not where you can get a vehicle/tractor to it, you'll have a job dragging! put your backs into it boys!  
I have always thought that only them big northern boys get that heavy with all that winter fat and winter coats.  I don't think many whitetails anywhere would weigh in the 300+ range after much rutting activity, though.


----------



## StikR (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a 7 yr old ILLINOIS deer from 2005 that weighed 286






[/IMG]


Here's another IL deer that I believe weighed more than the 286 above, but I didn't weigh him.  Dangit, he might well have gone 300...






[/IMG]







Here's another IL deer from 2008 that went 260...






[/IMG]



Now where was that 300lb Ga deer?  There's a big difference between 250 and 300, and no doubt 250s are killed every year.  Maybe 300s are killed in Ga also.  I want to see one.  I think we we should qualify this by saying deer killed in the last 20 years.


----------



## StikR (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's an Iowa bruiser (197" I believe) that my buddy killed this year.  He weighed 265 I believe.  Look at the bases on this dude!!!!!!!!  The body looks small in the pic, but that is almost 200" of horn sitting next to him, and the guy in the pic is 6'5"







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Feb 10, 2009)

bowbuck said:


> Pics???



Yes please, pics.


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 10, 2009)

I killed one that weighed 140 lbs field dressed.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Feb 10, 2009)

There have been deer over 300 lbs killed in GA, but it is about as rare as killing a booner in GA.  If you go to the GON truck buck and do a search for David Brown you will see the one he killed in Bleckley Co 2008 that weighed 268.  It was leading the big buck contest at Harris Country Meats in Hawkinsville at 268 lbs.  I know of another killed in the area this year that went a little over 270, and several deer in the 220-230 range.  220 lb deer are common here in farm country.  A 200 lb deer here is not an exceptionally large bodied deer.  It is not even worth bothering to enter a 200 lb deer in the big buck contest.


----------



## Jameshenry (Feb 11, 2009)

I've shoot two deer in ga.That were over three hundred.One came from franklin county and one from hart county.The one from hart county was a twelve pointer that was taken to a deer processor in reed creek it was weighed after it had been gutted ,skinned and the head removed and it weighed 210lbs.NO BULL!!!


----------



## Bruz (Feb 11, 2009)

I killed an 11 pointer in Crawford County that weighed 248lbs on  certified scales at Lizella Mart on 81.......The deer had a 23.5" neck, huge body but small rack.....He was aged at 2.5.

Here's the pic.....I'm about 6' 2" and 320lbs for reference.


----------



## Cougar Spray (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got a pic of one from GA 265 live weight.....someone who can post send me their email and I'll send them to you


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 11, 2009)

Georgia record over 400lbs?????

Have any of you guys spent any time around cattle?  Do you realize just how big 400lbs is?  

Of course it's over 50 years ago and we can't check the scales, but I just don't believe it.


----------



## StikR (Feb 11, 2009)

Still looking forward to a pic of that 300 lb Ga deer...


----------



## Spinkaleo (Feb 11, 2009)

*Close*

Unofficial 275.  Took three guys to get him in the truck.


----------



## CAG (Feb 11, 2009)

I see several Deer every year that is killed in our county . That is between 230 to 260 lb . Very few make it over 265.   Altough 1 or 2 deer every year will fall in that range around 300 lb .  Older Guy in my Church was in the group that brought deer to Worth County originaly . Wisconsin Genetics I'm told . As for pic look at the Truck buck entrys from the last few years in Worth county . A few of these is 260 lb and up .


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is what a 300+ deer looks like. Ontario, Canada took three men to put him on the 4 wheeler. I couldnt even dream aof seeing a deer in GA with this kind of body size. Ive killed some nice bucks in GA and they dont even compare in body size.


----------



## Jhunt (Feb 11, 2009)

November 11, 1972, hunter Boyd Jones killed a buck in Worth County, GA, that had a certified _dressed-weight _of 355 lbs.  It was certified by an employee of the Florida Game and Freshwater Fish Commission (the hunter lived in Tallahassee).  This weight tied it with another buck from Maine.

On Nov. 26, 1926, J. Leander Jr of Minneapolis, MN killed a buck in Cook County, MN that officially dressed at 402 lbs--the world record.

These statistics from "Georgia's Greatest Whitetails" by Duncan Dobie.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 11, 2009)

here are two pictures of a buck that was killed in kentucky by my dads best friend. the deer weighed 297 pounds on the hoof. for reference mike (second picture on the right) is 6' 4" and Kaylyn (2nd picture on the left) is about 6'3" and 300+


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 11, 2009)

This is about big as they come here in GA.  I filmed this monster in 2005 down in Lee County.  He was way past his prime as you can see by his submissive behavior towards the 3.5 yr old 9 ptr.  He watched that 9 ptr breed a doe and everything.....still didnt fight.   I would be willing to bet this buck weighed in the proximity of 240-260 lbs.  My biggest bodied buck weighed 215 on the hoof........he didnt look anything like this monster.  What do you ILLINOIS guys think or anyone who has experience hunting in parts of the country where there are giant bodied bucks??

- The first clip is the 9 ptr breeding the doe and the giant bodied 8 comes out in the last 60 seconds of the clip.  The 2nd clip is the tension between the 2.

- the 3rd clip is from a peanut field down in Lee County as well.  I filmed it during late July...............The Gray coated 7 pointer is old as dirt and has a massive body as well.


http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp339/tenptr/?action=view&current=9ptbreedingdoe2.flv

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp339/tenptr/?action=view&current=Bucktension.flv

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp339/tenptr/?action=view&current=PART1-Peanutfield.flv

- Sorry for the quality of video.........I had to video tape off my TV to get the footage from my old 8mm cam to my new digital video camera.....Im sure theres something easier but Im not a big tech guy.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 11, 2009)

ratman said:


> Not sure of year ,but a deer from worth county was over 300lbs it was a long time ago i will have to look it up in a book i  have at home.



10 pt in ealy 70's worth county


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Feb 11, 2009)

I got one that was 320#s field dressed, Just dont have any pics of it, and it was a doe!!!


----------



## mudhawg (Feb 11, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> I got one that was 320#s field dressed, Just dont have any pics of it, and it was a doe!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Feb 11, 2009)

i killed a 242lb (on the hoof) 8 point in lee county on a farm back in october 1997. it was a pig!!!


----------



## Nastytater (Feb 11, 2009)

I remember a time back in the late 80's where a friend of my Dads took a Giant 8 pointer in Greene County that weighted over 300lbs on a certified Scale...I think it went 345 field dressed but not sure....Took 4 men to load it in the truck is the way the story goes...I'll have to find out the mans name but the source is real  good.....I'll ask about some pictures and see if I can load some up....


----------



## bublewis (Feb 11, 2009)

According to a guy at work, his cousin used to hunt with a guy that knew a guy who's brother-in-law hunted on a farm in GA who heard that the farmer's son shot a huge deer years ago that was the biggest thing he'd ever seen.  They had to use a John Deere 4240 tractor to haul it out.  The guy driving the tractor said it seemed nearly as heavy as a round bale of hay.  It had to be way over 300lbs probably more like 400+lbs.  The deer was so big that they couldn't get it hoisted all the way of the ground at the scales, but he said that he thinks it was over 300lbs with the neck/head still on the ground.  He said that they weighed one earlier in the season that was 250lbs., and this one swallowed that one.  They didn't think anything about taking any pics back then it was just a deer.  But they're not as big anymore with all of the inbreeding.


----------



## NDLucas (Feb 11, 2009)

StikR said:


> I've seen several on here mention 300lb Ga deer.  Having hunted Illinois for years I'm thinking that 300lb deer are very rare around here.
> 
> I would love to see some pics of our 300lb Ga deer.
> 
> It's put up time fellas.  Let's see them!



No pics, but I know for a fact that there are 300+lb deer in certain areas of Harris County. I know of one that was killed this past season that went in the upper 150's and weighed 310 with several brushing 300lbs the past several years.  The properties I am talking about have been intensively trophy managed for over 12 years with a food plot and supplemental feed budget that would make your mouth hit the floor.

With the right management program and funds with time, it is very possible.

Edit: The places I am referring to are NOT high fenced.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 11, 2009)

*mine*

Shot this 7.5 yr old in schley never weighed it but was a pig, guessing around 250?


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 11, 2009)

Like a buddy of mine told me,I killed alot of 300lb hogs until I bought a air of scales.


----------



## StikR (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep, hogs defintitely shrink bad when the scales are brought out.

Pushing 60 posts here fellas and still no pics of a Ga 300 lber.  I know they are out there.....


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 11, 2009)

I think my video I posted earlier might have what many would guess to be 300 lbs.  I couldnt tell u what he weighed cause I didnt shoot him ( long story behind that...... regret it now).  Hes the biggest bodied buck I have ever seen and can see how someone would freak out if they saw him and claim to have seen a 300 lbr.


----------



## StikR (Feb 11, 2009)

TenPtr - 

I agree that one is thick!  Ok Paul Harvey, we look forward to the rest of the story on why you didn't shoot that dude.  I can't believe he was shying away from that other deer.  I don't know if his body mass make him looks this way, but the other deer looks to have a bigger frame.  To me he looks like he has a bigger distance between his front and rear legs.  I dunno, maybe not.  Go get him and drag him back to the scales.  He's got to be close if not there.  Thanks for the video


----------



## brittonl (Feb 11, 2009)

These first two trail cams pics I got this year. These deer were standing about a mile from Worth Co. line and not far at all from the area were the record weights were harvested years ago. Not sure of an exact weight, but as you can tell, they look to be pretty heavy.

I have also hunted in IL and the deer up there are huge no doubt! Would look like cows running through the thickets, but for the most part on the average, they are the size of a good south ga. deer in my opinion.

Last pic is a 10pt I killed in Jones Co. in 1994. This deer dressed out at about 165lbs. But, I think you can really see the Wisconsin blood line in this deer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 12, 2009)

StikR said:


> Here's an Iowa bruiser (197" I believe) that my buddy killed this year.  He weighed 265 I believe.  Look at the bases on this dude!!!!!!!!  The body looks small in the pic, but that is almost 200" of horn sitting next to him, and the guy in the pic is 6'5"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blows my mind every time I see that photo with those huge, thick, massive bases.


----------



## drenalin08 (Feb 12, 2009)

I keep a set of scales in my truck toolbox to clear up any confusion of a deers weight,they weigh alot less than most think.


----------



## Blisterapine (Feb 12, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> November 11, 1972, hunter Boyd Jones killed a buck in Worth County, GA, that had a certified _dressed-weight _of 355 lbs.  It was certified by an employee of the Florida Game and Freshwater Fish Commission (the hunter lived in Tallahassee).  This weight tied it with another buck from Maine.
> 
> On Nov. 26, 1926, J. Leander Jr of Minneapolis, MN killed a buck in Cook County, MN that officially dressed at 402 lbs--the world record.
> 
> These statistics from "Georgia's Greatest Whitetails" by Duncan Dobie.



I have seen several pictures of this deer. I am friends with the grandsons of Boyd Jones and we have looked at this deers pictures in awe for years.


----------



## Muygrande (Feb 12, 2009)

I killed a 314 pound deer and a 265 pound deer in the same sitting, in 1990 in Sumter County on a private farm near the 170 club. They were both in the cooler at H&W bait and tackle in Americus and a lot of folks came to see them. The big deers shoulder drug the floor being held by the hooks through his hocks. I Don't have pics but a guy from GON that drove an old land cruiser, that hunted the 170 club, was talking to my Dad and found out about it and wanted to talk to me and did, never heard anything more about it. I'd know his name if I heard it, can't for the life of me remember.
The next year I had a guest kill a deer off the same place that went 271 pounds. 
Now this is also a place that was on the Flint River, an agriculture farm and my desire to manage and protect young bucks since 1986 and they were fed well and allowed to grow. 

Here's a pair of 300 pounders in this picture one's 350+ and I'm a scad 285 The processor's charge off the carcass weight where I lived in Montana and this deers carcass was 287 pounds. I had to tow it with the truck down through the creek so I could park the rear tires in the creek to get the tailgate low enough for my kids to help me get it in the truck off the bank.

Both of these are 2007 Montana deer.






Heres a 270 pounder and my 5'1" 100 pounder!


----------



## Smokey (Feb 12, 2009)

JR1 said:


> I think the Ga record was 365#. From what I remember it was a world record and was tied with another the same weight.





JR1 said:


> I think it came out of Worth County.



According to Duncan Doby's book "Georgia's Greatest Whitetails" Georgia's heaviest deer came from Worth County.  It was over 300 pounds.


----------



## StikR (Feb 13, 2009)

So there you have it.  There aren't 300lb deer being killed in Georgia any more (if they ever were).  I'm sure in this digital camera age that someone would produce pics if there were 300 pounders being dropped every season like I've heard some mention.  There is still a chance to prove me wrong.  I can eat crow with the best of them if I'm wrong, so let's see'em!


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Feb 13, 2009)

NDLucas said:


> No pics, but I know for a fact that there are 300+lb deer in certain areas of Harris County. I know of one that was killed this past season that went in the upper 150's and weighed 310 with several brushing 300lbs the past several years.  The properties I am talking about have been intensively trophy managed for over 12 years with a food plot and supplemental feed budget that would make your mouth hit the floor.
> 
> With the right management program and funds with time, it is very possible.
> 
> Edit: The places I am referring to are NOT high fenced.



Rocky Branch?


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Double-droptine said:


> i think it was shot in 1972 by a man named Boyd Jones from Fla. it dressed at 355 pounds and was shot with a .243.I still have the Ga. sportsman magazine the story was in.





How come you think then?


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 13, 2009)

StikR,

Just because folks have not posted a pic for you does not in any way mean there are no 300 pounders here in GA. There are...but I don't need to post pics to prove you wrong. Certainly more 300# bucks here than all the "black panthers" folks are seeing!


----------



## Double-droptine (Feb 13, 2009)

Chadx1981 said:


> How come you think then?



Because I did'nt have the magazine in front of me at the time. It was in the Nov. 1979 issue. It was also mentioned in the Dec.1980 issue.Looks to me like I thought right-what you think?


----------



## silentsteps (Feb 13, 2009)

they aint no 300's alive anymore in georgia.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never seen one over 210lbs (killed in N Fl) until today. I went to pay for my deer mount today at the taxidermist and he had just finnished a 380lb Canadian deer mount  the measurement at the swell/neck was 38"  The darn thinkg looked fake it was so big. He also had a live TC pic, un real looking...


----------



## NDLucas (Feb 13, 2009)

Buck&Tom Hunter said:


> Rocky Branch?



What used to be Rocky Branch, yes, that is one of the places. That tract is way better managed now than it used to be. All of the big landowners in that area all have the same goals, and their collective efforts are paying off in a big way. The other is in that general area but I don't want to say any names. The reason no pics have been posted is that I do not own the land, and the farm manager SURE doesn't want the extra "attention" drawn to the place. I could care less if anyone believes it or not. Several of us know for a fact that there are GA deer 300+ lbs still walking the ground today. 

Edit: Here's a publicly available pic of one that is right at 300lbs, and grossed in the HIGH 180's B&C. Right here in GA.


----------



## bublewis (Feb 13, 2009)

300lb deer are getting scarce in GA, they need to be put on the protected list, like albinos and black panthers!


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Feb 16, 2009)

I recently read an article in deer and deer hunting magazine that had some deer facts. In it. Showed a buck in Ohio weight over 600 lbs


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 16, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=ni...y5ibCw&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result

Boyd Jones killed the buck that is recorded as the heaviest buck ever killed in Georgia. On certified scales it weighed 355# and the estimated live weight was 443#.

Worth County, 1972.

You can read the full story in Georgia's Greatest Whitetails by Duncan Dobie, printed by Bucksnort Publishing in Marietta, GA, 1986.

Personally I have killed 1 buck in Georgia that weighed 205# dressed and he is the only one near that weight. Killed a Bama buck about 20 years ago that dressed 226#. 

I have never seen a 300# either, but that don't mean they ain't out there


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 16, 2009)

I dont care if they weigh 50lb as long as they have a head full of horns I'd also be intrested in seeing some of these 200lb GA does folks talk about killing!


----------



## dogrunnerk (Feb 18, 2009)

*deer pic*

biggest deer i ever shot 168 pounds on the hoof southeast ga, glynn / camden county 2007. 25" neck. longest shot i ever made also 430 steps. dont ask were it hit [thats another story ]


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice buck for down that way...congrats!


----------



## gahunter70 (Feb 19, 2009)

I live in South Carolina just across the river from Augusta,GA and a few years ago a woman killed a 300lbs 10pt about 10mi. from where I live,no farm land either except hay fields. I did not see the deer only the pics while I was at the processor where it was weighed in a processed. In the pic. the buck look huge but the rack was not that impressive. I got the hold the rack and it was much bigger than it look on the deer. They are also a taxidermist and he said the cape was measured for a 25 inch neck. He had never before or since had a deer anywhere near that size although we regularly kill deer in Aiken county in the 195 to 230#'s range and this is with little farm land


----------



## gahunter70 (Feb 19, 2009)

That 25" measurement is taken where the neck joins the skull in case some weren't aware also that buck in my avatar I killed maybe five miles from the 300#er but was 205 he was not very long and very lean from the rut,kinda looked like a body builder his hind quarters where trimmed way down and not an ounce of fat anywhere when we skinned him


----------



## gahunter70 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ihunt said:


> Like a buddy of mine told me,I killed alot of 300lb hogs until I bought a air of scales.


I know what you mean, I grew up in Fla. and was die hard hog hunter, also trapped hogs for the nature conservancy and it was also funny to see some of the other hog hunters talk about their 275# to 350# hogs when I new from experience they were more like 175#s, we seldom killed the hogs we caught since theirs not much point in trying to eat a rank boarhog and it's worth more live anyway. We used to sell them to a guy in Haines City who would then take a huge load in the back of his truck and a horse trailer full up to Ga,Sc,Nc,Al,and Tenn.I don't know if he does it anymore but he did it for years selling to pay hunt plantations.
 Sorry got off track, we killed alot when I was young before I got into dogs and weighed alot also and boy the scales will make a fool out of you. We did catch one the weigh 463#s but I'm sure he was a domestic that had gotten loose, we weighed him by driving up on truck scales with him in the truck then took him to the pen and went back to the scales probably burned a couple gallons of gas in the trip so I guess he was little heavier.


----------



## speedy261999 (Feb 19, 2009)

i shot the one in my avatar this year and after gutted and the legs cut off at the elbows th processer weighed him at 160. thats the biggest i've seen.


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think some of these people are using the same scales as "B B BOOM" Eubanks used to weigh them bass a few months ago.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 20, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I dont care if they weigh 50lb as long as they have a head full of horns



The little bucks with the big handles sure drag easier

I have killed several mature bucks with good racks that never broke 150#.

4 1/2 year old 10 from Morgan County weighed 142#
5 1/2 year old 12 from Morgan County weighed 148#
5 1/2 year old 12 from Taliaferro County weighed 136#
5 1/2 year old 7 from Green County (Redlands) weighed 131#

Put those same bucks in farm country and they would have weighed a bunch more, but they were killed deep in the woods, mostly before plots.


----------



## Son (Feb 20, 2009)

*300 pounds for Ga?*

Been hunting in Miller/Early counties Ga for over 21 years now, and the largest we've taken weighed 225.  Most weigh under 200.


----------



## Hammack (Feb 20, 2009)

carolinaguy said:


> We used to sell them to a guy in Haines City who would then take a huge load in the back of his truck and a horse trailer full up to Ga,Sc,Nc,Al,and Tenn.



Thanks for helping create the hog problem that alot of areas in GA are now facing.  Not to mention it is against the law.

As far as the deer go. The heaviest bucks that I know of in my area was a 9pt I killed two years ago, and he was 254 on the hoof.   My brother killed an 8pt in 85 that was over 260. , and the largest was one my father killed back in 79 or 80 on our old home place in Coleman, Ga. It was an eight pt that field dressed in the 240 range, and was aged at 7.5 years old.  Those are definitely not common in our area.  More in the range of 200 early season, and 170 late season.


----------



## JoshM (Feb 20, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought if hogs tested negative for pseudorabies and brucellosis they could be relocated as long as the land owner was okay with it?

As far as a 300lb deer goes I've heard of a few but you know how that goes...Hearing isn't seeing. Now biggest I've SEEN was 248lbs.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is one of my bucks...he dressed at 253#. (Yes, weighed on a  certified scale) If you can believe the internet, the standard percentages of field dressed weight versus live weight are live weight minus 18% = field dressed weight. Honestly though, I just didn't see myself taking out over 50# of guts, but you never know. Because I never got a "live" weight, I don't claim him as being a 300 pounder.


----------



## 7mm-08cobb (Feb 21, 2009)

Tenptr, 
That is some good videos. Really enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Ace1313 (Feb 21, 2009)

Taliaferro County 10 pt. 4.5 yrs old 208 lbs. live weight.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 22, 2009)

Can't really tell from pic, but he dressed out at 273#. Killed opening day last year in Wilkes county.


----------



## sagebrush (Feb 23, 2009)

*here you go.......*

here is one killed in worth county in 2008 that tips the scale at 262lbs!!!!    its true we do have them


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 23, 2009)

sagebrush said:


> here is one killed in worth county in 2008 that tips the scale at 262lbs!!!!    its true we do have them



Thats a fat one.  What part of the county did you kill him in?


----------



## whitworth (Feb 23, 2009)

*Some of you fellers*

are either overtaxing your mind; or overtaxing those corn feeders.  

And if it was eating those Georgia peanuts, it would probably be dead.        Kidding!


----------



## sagebrush (Feb 23, 2009)

i think the guy killed it off 82 aroune massey airport rd.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sooo...that 273# buck would weigh 334 pounds live????????


----------



## Timberman (Feb 23, 2009)

The Boyd Jones buck from Worth County is documented and taken as fact. Shot in 1972, it weighed 355# field dressed in front of law enforcement and other witnesses in Tallahassee Florida. An earlier attempt had been made to weigh the deer on 300# cotton scales and they bottomed out. It is tied with a buck from Maine with the same weight as the 2nd heaviest ever. It was an anomaly and it is most unlikely another from Georgia will ever come close. The biggest I've seen from Georgia weighed 191 dressed. I've taken two bucks in Alberta that weighed more than 270# live. 

Carl Lenander Jr. Killed a buck in 1926 in Minnesota that weighed 402 dressed and was estimated to have been 511 on the hoof. It is generally considered the heaviest ever taken.


----------



## lostacres (Feb 23, 2009)

NDLucas said:


> No pics, but I know for a fact that there are 300+lb deer in certain areas of Harris County. I know of one that was killed this past season that went in the upper 150's and weighed 310 with several brushing 300lbs the past several years.  The properties I am talking about have been intensively trophy managed for over 12 years with a food plot and supplemental feed budget that would make your mouth hit the floor.
> 
> With the right management program and funds with time, it is very possible.
> 
> Edit: The places I am referring to are NOT high fenced.



I know quite well of the area you speak and it is the truth.

I personally know of a 262+ and a 273# deer killed there. Certified scales.

The right management plan will lead to these type of deer here in Georgia.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 23, 2009)

Not the best picture but what do y'all think this Gwinnett County deer weighed?


----------



## bublewis (Feb 23, 2009)

Let's see...5yrs.x50lbs corn x 52 weeks - 25 pellets @ 3oz x 3 times a day x 365days - 20oz blood....I have no idea, but he looks like a biggin!


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Feb 24, 2009)

seems this has turned into a north and south argument.  Why are we arguing with guys from the north about big deer down south.  If you hunt here you know they are here.  I really could care less if some of these guys from up north dont believe we have some 300lb deer.  There are some places here that people come to pay and hunt, where there  were about 4 or 5 booners taken from there this year.  If you dont hunt in worth or lee county you can only go by hear say of how big our deer are.  And to Stikr instead of going all the way to illinois if you would like for the right money i cant get you in touch with several places around worth county where you can easily take a 160 plus!   and probably weigh close to 260 or more!


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 24, 2009)

Buckhunter2256 nailed it on the head.  Especially the Worth/Lee reference. And if they indeed want to kill a Booner we also have our plantations right across the river from your Worth County places that have the same genetics......Mercer Mill and Senah have the best genetics (and numbers)I have ever in my life seen...they will rival most any places you can visit further up north. They would not believe it if they saw it would they?


----------



## gahunter70 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hammack said:


> Thanks for helping create the hog problem that alot of areas in GA are now facing.  Not to mention it is against the law.
> 
> I'm sure all of us have done things in the past that at the time seemed ok and I am definitely not the same person I was back then at the time did not care what he did with the hogs as long as he paid. That being said I was a small fish in a big pond, most of the hogs we caught we took pics of and turned loose or we sold to a guy in Davenport,Fl who had is own pay to hunt  place. The other guy had contracts with huge ranchers and land owners where he would obtain hundreds of hogs a month and haul them up here so I doubt I helped much and at least the are fun to hunt.


----------



## shortround1 (Feb 25, 2009)

*300 lb deer*

while i took a buck in baldwin co in the 70"s, i dont have photos. it was weighed at smiths market in decatur, the head was mounted by charles watson in lawrenceville. the smiths scales bottomed out at 265lbs. i guess that deer weighed 300 on the hoof! for real verication i am in posession of a old outdoors in ga. magazine, november 1973. the reason i kept it, it had a painting of brittany august rivers, my bird dogs grand father! on page 28, big deer contest witten by aaron pass, yall remember him? while the typical antlers won in 72-73 were 184 points, the weight was won by boyd jones, the buck was taken in worth co. it weighed 355 lbs a new state record. it was taken by boyd on nov. 11th, 1972. anyone questions this can get a copy by fax.


----------



## Blisterapine (Feb 25, 2009)

StikR said:


> So there you have it.  There aren't 300lb deer being killed in Georgia any more (if they ever were).  I'm sure in this digital camera age that someone would produce pics if there were 300 pounders being dropped every season like I've heard some mention.  There is still a chance to prove me wrong.  I can eat crow with the best of them if I'm wrong, so let's see'em!



I don't care if they are or aren't but to say they're not is ignorant. Most of the big rack and big body deer don't make the pages of GON or this site. I know farmers around me here in Decatur cty. that kill big bucks every year , they just cut the horns off and hang em on the barn. There was a buck  weighed at Jones Meats in Climax that went over 300lbs 2 years ago. Those Plantations in Worth and Lee cty kill monsters every day during the rut , they never show them off in any Publication.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 25, 2009)

godogs57 said:


> Sooo...that 273# buck would weigh 334 pounds live????????


Didn't weigh it live. Digital scale at Red Barn in Loganville weighed it a 273 when I dropped it off the next day.


----------



## How2fish (Feb 25, 2009)

JR1 said:


> I think it came out of Worth County.



It did there was a article in North American Whitetail years ago that showed the other deer that weighted the same it was from Maine and if I remember right they said the live weight was 460 lbs..the buck was in a barn tied up by his antlers with his hind hoofs just touching the ground..the hunter was a skinny tall fellow 6.2-or 6.3 and the buck looked twice as long as he was tall...the pic of the gentleman from Worth Co was a old black and white pic and if I remember right the hunter was a very large man and the buck didn't look as big as the Maine one due to how the pic was shot in relation to the hunter.


----------



## camo-n-lace (Feb 25, 2009)

How2fish said:


> It did there was a article in North American Whitetail years ago that showed the other deer that weighted the same it was from Maine and if I remember right they said the live weight was 460 lbs..the buck was in a barn tied up by his antlers with his hind hoofs just touching the ground..the hunter was a skinny tall fellow 6.2-or 6.3 and the buck looked twice as long as he was tall...the pic of the gentleman from Worth Co was a old black and white pic and if I remember right the hunter was a very large man and the buck didn't look as big as the Maine one due to how the pic was shot in relation to the hunter.



Here is the pic of the Maine buck you are talking about.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 25, 2009)

These 300 lb GA deer are proving to be as hard to photograph as the black panther...


----------



## StikR (Feb 25, 2009)

I hear you.  We still haven't seen one have we?  I'm not saying they don't exist.  I've just heard too many people (not necessarily on here) throw the 300lb thang around.  If nothing else we can confirm there are some 260s & 270s taken pretty regularly in Ga.  Probably is a 300 lber walking around somewhere in Ga right now, but they obviously aren't as common as some would have us believe.


----------



## shortround1 (Feb 25, 2009)

stikr, you are right , they are a rare bird indeed. that boyd jones buck killed in worth county may have been a stockie.by the way that 355 worth county deer was dressed weight, makes it more impressive, i think it tied the black and white photo, as the largest whitetails taken.


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys...   I lived in Lee county and Turner  county over a 7 year span and worked on 2 different private plantations.  I can assure you , that, there are 300 lb deer in Ga. and yes, MANY 160" plus bucks are killed annually in those parts. The Gen. Manager of one of the plantations I lived and worked on has 7 different bucks that he has harvested since 1997 that gross score between 165" and 228"  B&C  I don't know of anyone up north that has done any better than that...


----------



## Chadx1981 (Mar 1, 2009)

Double-droptine said:


> Because I did'nt have the magazine in front of me at the time. It was in the Nov. 1979 issue. It was also mentioned in the Dec.1980 issue.Looks to me like I thought right-what you think?




I dont why I was being a smart A. Im sure your right thats incredible thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Shotgun Red (Mar 1, 2009)

*355 pound buck*

Here is some pics that i got out of Georgia's Greatest Whitetails. It says the man that shot the deer in the pics was 6'4


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 5, 2009)

This was a 350 lb deer I took a picture of in Canada..I passed this deer but a guy harvested it the next week. It was a 150 class 8 pt. What a huge body!!


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Mar 5, 2009)

Heard of one years ago in Worth county that went over 300#! Uncle Ted would flip out over all of that back strap!!!!!!!!!!!!!___________________                                                                              Don't think about it just squeeze the trigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RWK (Mar 6, 2009)

A Friend sent me these pictures today ...This has to be the Biggest Wild Hog I have ever seen ...I just thought you guys might like a look see ...It weighed almost 1,900 hundred pounds ...A Lotta Bacon Killed near Houston Texas Out of Conroe Tx....
...............
...............


----------



## swamphawg (Mar 6, 2009)

that there hawg sure is a sho nuff biggun.


----------



## bigpig (Mar 10, 2009)

my cousin killed a 8pt I believe last year that went 260 in peach county!  He entered it into the truck buck.  He was a big ol boy


----------



## How2fish (Mar 10, 2009)

camo-n-lace said:


> Here is the pic of the Maine buck you are talking about.



That is the pic! Thanks..


----------



## olhippie (May 18, 2009)

Shotgun Red said:


> Here is some pics that i got out of Georgia's Greatest Whitetails. It says the man that shot the deer in the pics was 6'4


...There! I knew the often quoted 355 lb. field dressed Worth county buck was a reality. Thanks for posting the photos! Actually it looks larger than the Maine buck to my eye. It is currently tied as third largest by weight, in the all time records. A 431 lb. FIELD dressed buck is currently number one (est. 511lb. live weight) killed in Minnesota. The second largest was officially 412 lbs field dressed out of Wisconsin.

...I know the Yankee folks have a hard time believing Georgia bucks get that big, and the Yankee's do have the advantage of the more northern latitude, but sometimes a Georgia buck doesn't pay attention to all that, and gobbles up a heap of peanuts!


----------



## TenPtr (May 18, 2009)

aint no big deer in GA

There are some very large bodied deer here in GA despite what some might believe.  I havent killed one of these monsters myself but I have seen a few at processors and 1 out of the stand that exceed 240 lbs.  This is coming from a guy who often doubts hunters when they claim their buck was 200 lbs.  My biggest bodied deer weighed 215 lbs on the hoof.  My second biggest weighed 195lbs....  I have seen first hand what the area around Lee County can produce and let me tell you, its difficult to explain until you see it for yourself.

Take a peek at some of these I got on video and maybe those 300 lbers will seem more realistic...not that any of these are near 300 lb but there are some fine Lee county specimens.. ..I dont know what the ancient 8 ptr weighed in the first clip cause I passed him up in hopes of the 150" that used the area... (and I was literally lost in the moment glued to my video camera trying to not miss a moment of what I was witnessing)........I would do anything go back in time because that hunt would have had a different outcome and there would be some scales bottoming out somewhere.  Thats a GA giant, but hes not the biggest by any means.  Where I filmed this in Lee County its not uncommon for bucks to die of old age.  Theres no telling how old this guy was, he was going downhill and had been so for atleast a year or two.  He was inferior to that 3.5 yr old......... The depth of his shoulders is what gets me each time I see the clip again.
- He comes out half way through the clip... The first buck isnt him so dont glance at it and see that 170 lb 9 pointer thinking thats what Im talking about!  He was a beauty though.

- video quality isnt so hot cause I had to tape it with my newer digital off the tv screen where I had my old video cam hooked up to.........hence the relatively poor color/glare and sudden fast forwards-primitive editing!  

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i425.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid425.photobucket.com/albums/pp339/tenptr/9ptbreedingdoe2.flv">
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i425.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid425.photobucket.com/albums/pp339/tenptr/Bucktension.flv">
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i425.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid425.photobucket.com/albums/pp339/tenptr/PART2-peanutfield.flv"><embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i425.photobucket.


----------



## Swamprat (May 18, 2009)

alphamaxhoyt said:


> The Gen. Manager of one of the plantations I lived and worked on has 7 different bucks that he has harvested since 1997 that gross score between 165" and 228"  B&C  I don't know of anyone up north that has done any better than that...



Unless he makes it public then it is all heresay just like the 300 pound buck.

In all my years of hunting Georgia, South Carolina, Florida, and one week in Kentucky I have never seen a 300 lb deer. Saw several in Kentucky harvested by others that weighed 250-265, have seen in Ga, bucks that were in the 230-240 range and in SC at  the most 220. Have seen a handful of Florida bucks over the 200 pound mark and have only killed two in Georgia that went over 200.

I have a uncle who lived in Maine for twenty years and the 300 pound club is the magic mark up there and is more revered than the B&C score and he says maybe a few dozen make it every year. I have another uncle who lives in Missouri and says a 300 pound buck is  rare with most going 250-280 if they are mature. 

I do not doubt there is 300 pound deer in Georgia...I just don't think there is really that many as people claim roaming about.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 19, 2009)

There are several subspecies of whitetail deer.  Northern whitetail subspecies are generally larger than southern whitetail subspecies, but that doesn't mean some dont get as big or even bigger.
Check out this link  http://www.kerrlake.com/deer/white.htm


----------



## satchmo (May 19, 2009)

It's all in here. The Ga record,Maine etc. VERY good read.

http://books.google.com/books?id=ni...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1#PPA157,M1


----------



## Ron Ewing (May 19, 2009)

I own a Deer Processing Cooler in Butts County (Done Right Deer Processing), and the biggest one in the last 5 years that I have weighed was a 12 pointer killed in Monroe County in Nov. of 2006 that weighed after field dressing was 258 lb, whick would put the live weight close to 300 lb. plus.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 19, 2009)

TenPtr. I still can't believe you didn't shoot that deer. He is absolutely massive. What a giant.


----------



## Brushcreek (May 19, 2009)

livetohunt said:


> This was a 350 lb deer I took a picture of in Canada..I passed this deer but a guy harvested it the next week. It was a 150 class 8 pt. What a huge body!!



did you kill one bigger than that??


----------



## Hunter922 (May 19, 2009)

Our Missouri property yields a couple a year that are in the 300 range ( 338 lb. 10 pt. in 2006). I have never seen a Georgia deer that legitimately weighed 300 pounds.. There MAY be some in GA. but they are few and far between. And at present they are camera shy.


----------



## letsgohuntin (May 19, 2009)

Swamprat said:


> Unless he makes it public then it is all heresay just like the 300 pound buck.



I absolutely believe him! I have seen several pics (trail cam and harvest pics) from the area plantations that you would not believe! Like others have mentioned, it is common for these guys not to go public in the mags.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 19, 2009)

This is the biggets I have seen personally ,  286 pounds live weight and he was a COW. I have a picture of him live I will have to scan it ( Man I look young in those pictures)..  Yes he is from Georgia -6.5 years old..


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 19, 2009)

StikR those are some FINE bucks !


----------



## miner (May 20, 2009)

*300?*

I believe there are some 300 + deer in Ga.Ive killed one that was 235lbs live weight.Ive seen deer at Starleys processing in Wilkinson co that were between 250 and 275,and seen one weighed over 300.A lot of really mature deer 200+ killed in Nov are much bigger in Sept.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 20, 2009)

Here's my biggest. I just know we had to pull him up the hill with the truck...


----------



## kcausey (May 20, 2009)

My father has killed two Pike Co, Georgia deer that were very heavy....he killed them two weeks apart.  the first was a 131" 8 pointer that went 267lbs on the hoof, 201lbs dressed.  The second was a ~140" 8 pointer that went 279lbs on the hoof, 210lbs dressed.  I have a pic of the 267 pounder's shoulder mount....this property always held huge deer.....i did a college paper on GA deer and where they came from when the were re-stocked...there was an area around there that was stocked from Michigan i believe.  Just like Worth county's deer, i wanna say deer in that area were brought in from Wisconsin.  A large amount i believe were from Mississippi.  i'd really have to do the research again though.
I hunted in Indiana with some guys this year that were showing me pics of past deer that dressed in the 250s and 270s.....it takes an enormus deer to make 300+.....i have seen two in my life, in Indiana
He's on the left...this was 1979...the taxidermist had to modify an elk mount....he had a 33" neck!


----------



## letsgohuntin (May 21, 2009)

that's a nice one buckbacks!!  he's a heavy one too, wonder what he would have weighed?


----------



## creekbender (May 21, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Here's my biggest. I just know we had to pull him up the hill with the truck...



thats a good one man , bet you got alot of meat from him


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 23, 2009)

I remember reading in GON years ago about a buck killed on Peidmont Wildlife Refuge that was one of the heaviest deer killed in Ga  at that time. Seems I remember it was around 300 lbs.

I don't understand though why anyone would doubt for a second the existance of 300 lb deer in Ga. The DNR stocked our herd with whitetails from the Northern states, the genes are there. NUFF SAID


----------



## SELFBOW (May 23, 2009)

letsgohuntin said:


> that's a nice one buckbacks!!  he's a heavy one too, wonder what he would have weighed?





creekbender said:


> thats a good one man , bet you got alot of meat from him



We didn't weigh him but was guessing the 275lb range. 
We were in pure shock walkin up to him although I knew he was huge. His shoulder went straight to his head and looked like a cow on the ground. My second biggest was from texas 232lbs. This deer was long and thick.


----------



## doublelungdriller (May 23, 2009)

How2fish said:


> That is the pic! Thanks..



461lb on the hoof


----------



## BANDT (May 23, 2009)

300 pound deer in Ga, free ranging?

I doubt we'll ever see that. I've never seen a buck in Ga over 250. The biggest to ever come off our property was 180, killed in 2002.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (May 24, 2009)

Here is a buck a friend of mine killed in Illinois last year. He weighed 235# field dressed and was an absolute cow. That would put him in the 290# range live weight. There are 300# deer in Georgia but I think Stikr's point is that we throw that figure around way too much. Killing a 300# deer in GA is almost as rare as killing a Booner.

GSH


----------



## kcausey (May 25, 2009)

I know some fellas that hunt 1000 hard managed acres in macon co.  This property has been this way for at least 15 years.  The biggest GA bucks i have heard of came from this property.  These are their numbers...i saw pics...they were big deer....141" 13 pointer, 321lbs live weight.  139" 11 pointer, 261lbs live weight.  Another fella i know hunts right around the corner....he killed a 6 1/2 yr old 146" 10 pointer last year that was 235lbs liveweight.  I have heard of a hand full of 300lb+ bucks out of worth county.

I hunted 3000 acres in IN last year....we saw 3 bucks that likely went well over 300lbs.  The guys across the river hunted 850 acres...they showed us pics of a 272lb ""DRESSED WEIGHT"", 166" 8 pointer from 2007.  They said most of the 5 yr old bucks they kill dress out over 250lbs.....those are hosses.


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

I killed this 412#'r down in Key West Florida.


----------



## 2tines (May 25, 2009)

im not saying that that a 300 plus ga deer isnt possible,but i am saying that it is a huge deer if there is any. of course im from fla.but me and a friend killed a few deer in ga several years back and i swore that his weighed 260 plus because its tail was dragging on one side of the big polaris 4-wheeler and his neck was dragging on the other. turns out it only weighed 170 field dressed. iwant to see a live 300 pounder.


----------



## kcausey (May 25, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> I killed this 412#'r down in Key West Florida.



been a while since i have seen that one.


----------

